# المضخات



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

المضخات

جزء (1) : عام
1/1	يتضمن القسم 
أ	-	توريد العمالة والمواد والمعدات المطلوبة لتجهيز وتركيب المضخات ولوازمها .

1/2	المراجع 
أ	-	HI المعهد الهيدروليكي للمواصفات القياسية
كتاب البيانات - المعهد الهيدروليكي للهندسة .
ب	-	ASPE	الجمعية الأمريكية لمهندسي الأعمال الصحية 
كتاب البيانات - أساسيات تصميم السباكة - مجلد 1 ( 1983 / 84) الباب 11 "المضخات" .
ج	-	ASHRAE	الجمعية الأمريكية لمهندسي التدفئة والتبريد وتكييف الهواء
مرجع 1983مجلد المعدات الباب 31 " مضخات الطرد المركزي".
د	-	UL
UL778	مختبرات الضامنين 
مضخات المياه التي تعمل بمحرك
هـ	-	ASTM
ASTM A36 
ASTM A48
ASTM A53

ASTM A108
ASTM A276
ASTM A297

ASTM A536	الجمعية الأمريكية للاختبار والمواد 
الصلب الإنشائي
مسبوكات الحديد الرمادي 
مواصفات قياسية لمواسير الصلب الأسود غمس ساخن بطبقة زنك (مجلفنة) وملحومة وبدون لحام .
قضبان صلب كربوني نهو بارد نوعية قياسية .
قضبان وأشكال من الصلب الذي لا يصدأ (stainless steal ) .
مسبوكات صلب ، حديد - كروم ، نيكل - كروم - حديد ، مقاومة للحرارة للتطبيقات العامة .
مسبوكات الحديد القابل للسحب .


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

1/3	التقديمات
أ-	بيانات المنتج : تقديم مواصفات الصانع للمضخة وتعليمات التركيب وبدء التشغيل ومنحنيات الأداء المميزة الحالية الدقيقة للمضخة مع توضيح نقاط الانتقاء بوضوح.
ب-	رسومات الورشة التنفيذية : تقديم رسومات الورشة التنفيذية للصانع لنوع التجميع موضحا بها الأبعاد وأحمال الأوزان وا䙄خلوصات المطلوبة وطرق التجميع للمكونات .
ج-	رسومات تمديدات الأسلاك : تقديم متطلبات الصانع لتمديدات أسلاك إمداد الطاقة الكهربائية للمضخات . تقديم رسومات الصانع البيانية لتمديدات أسلاك التوصيل والتحكم . التمييز بشكل واضح بين تمديدات الأسلاك المركبة بالمصنع والتمديدات التي يتم تركيبها بالموقع .
د-	شهادة المطابقة .
هـ- بيانـات الصيانة : تقديم بيانات الصيانة لكل نوع من المضخات والتحكم والملحقات شاملة دليل الصيانة لاقتفاء الخلل وتصحيحه .

1/4	النقل والمناولة والتخزين
أ-	تورد المضخات والخردوات والملحقات في عبوات الصانع الأصلية الجديدة بالأغلفة الواقية.
ب-	تناول المضخات والمكونات بعناية لمنع التلف والكسر والانبعاج والتثليم . لا يجب تركيب المضخات التالفة أو المكونات المعيبة ويتم استبدال تلك البنود بأخرى جديدة .
ج-	تخزن المضخات والمكونات في مكان نظيف جاف مع حمايتها من العوامل الجوية والأوساخ والأبخرة والماء وأنقاض الإنشاءات والتلف المادي .
د-	الالتزام بتعليمات الصانع الكتابية الخاصة بالتجهيز والتركيب لتفريغ ونقل المضخات إلى الموقع النهائي .

1/5	الضمان
أ-	يتم ضمان جميع تجميعات المضخة والمكونات شاملة المضخات والمحركات وأجهزة التحكم ..الخ بواسطة الصانع كتابة لفترة (2) سنتين كحد أدني من تاريخ التسليم الابتدائي ويكون الضمان ضد المواد المعيبة والمصنعية شاملا احتراق المحرك. يكون نظام تقوية ضغط الماء أجمالاً مضمون كتابة بواسطة الصانع لفترة عامين من تاريخ التسليم الابتدائي ضد أي عيوب في التصميم والمواد والإنشاء أو المصنعية.

1/6	ضمان الجودة
‌أ-	مؤهلات الصانع : مؤسسة متخصصة في إنتاج المضخات بالخصائص والمقاسات والسعات المطلوبة وان تكون منتجاتها في الخدمة بصورة مرضية لفترة لا تقل عن (5) سنوات سابقة. يخضع اختيار الشركة المصنعة لاعتماد المهندس .
‌ب-	تصميم وتصنيع وتركيب المضخات يجب أن يتم طبقا لمقاييس المعهد الهيدروليكي hi ومختبرات الضامنين ul.
‌ج-	توريد محركات كهربائية ولوازمها مسجلة وببطاقة من مختبرات الضامنين ul ومطابقة لمقاييس nema .
‌د-	توريد مضخات ذات أداء تحت ظل ظروف التشغيل الموصفة يكون مشهودا له بالمطابقة بواسطة الصانع .
هـ مسئولية المصدر الواحد : جميع المكونات والملحقات تكون من منتجات صانع واحد .


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء (2) : المنتجات
2/1	عام
أ-	يجب أن تكون محركات المضخات ذات القدرة أعلى من 5 كيلووات محركات متغيرة السرعة (فيما عدا محركات مضخات الحريق). 

2/2	مضخات الماء للاستخدام المنزلي ( ماء صالح وغير صالح للشرب)
أ-	توريد وتركيب نظام تقوية ضغط ماء أوتوماتيكي مصنع ومختبر بالمصنع يتكون من خزان الضغط من نوع ذو غشاء ومضخات طرد مركزي ولوحات الطاقة الكهربائية والتحكم وأجهزة البيان والتشغيل . يكون نظام مضخات التقوية المدمج من النوع والسعة حسب الموضح بالرسومات . تتكون أنظمة تقوية الضخ المدمجة من مضخة تكون في التشغيل ومضختين تبدأ التشغيل بتأخير حسب الموضح بالرسومات وتركب حيثما هو موضح بالرسومات.
ب-	المضخات : توريد مضخات من نوع الطرد المركزي متعدد المراحل رأسي بامتصاص خطى بعوازل إحكام لعمود الإدارة الميكانيكي . تركب كل مضخة على عازل اهتزاز وتوصل بوصلة ماسورة مسلحة مرنة على خط التفريغ . يورد مجس حرارة وصمام تطهير لا مركزي مباشرة عند منبع PRV . تكون قدرة المضخة حسب الموضح بالرسومات .
ج-	المحركات : يتم إدارة المحركات المتقدمة والمتأخرة بواسطة عمود إدارة عازل للتنقيط وتكون معدلات قدرة المحرك حسب الموضح بالرسومات . يجب أن يحقق كل محرك مضخة مقاييس NEMA وان يعمل في نطاق معامل الخدمة عند أي نقطة لمنحنى ذروة - قدرة المضخة .
د- خزان الضغط : توريد خزان ضغط رقى (غشائي) مشحون مسبقا بالمصنع بالحجم المطلوب بغشـاء مرن قابل للاستبدال . يتم تصنيع الخزان طبقا للائحة ASME وتوريد ختم ASME للضغط حسب الموضح بالرسومات.
هـ-	طريقة التشغيل : تبدأ بالعمل مضخة بدء التشغيل. وعندما يزيد الطلب عن سعتها تبدأ الثانية في العمل أوتوماتيكيا وعندما يزيد الطلب على سعة كلا المضختين تبدأ المضخة الثالثة في العمل أوتوماتيكيا . تستمر جميع المضخات في العمل حتى ينخفض الطلب إلى مستوى قدرة مضخة بدء التشغيل. ويتم برمجة أجهزة التحكم على تبديل مضخة بدء التشغيل كل 24 ساعة لمعادلة زمن التشغيل لكل مضخة .
و-	أجهزة التحكم
1-	لوحة الطاقة الكهربائية والتحكم : توريد لوحة الطاقة والتحكم ذات مغلف واحد مطابقة لنظام مضخة التقوية لمقاييس 1 NEMA بباب مفصلي قابل للأقفال. تكون خزانة اللوحة من الصلب المطلي بطلاء فرن . تحتوى اللوحة لكل مضخة على مفتاح فصل الدائرة بمصهر مع يد تشغيل خارجية وبادئ تشغيل مع أداة حماية من الحمل الزائد ذو ثلاث أرجل وإضاءة تشغيل مستمرة ومفتاح تحكم محرك متعدد الأوضاع ومقياس ضغط التصرف. تحتوى لوحة التحكم بداخلها على جميع مكونات التحكم ومحول تحكم مع مفتاح تحكم في الطاقة الكهربائية وأضواء بيان شاملة التتابع ألزمني ونظام الإنذار البصري والسمعي ومقياس ضغط السحب وغيرها من بنود التحكم اللازمة . تكون جميع المكونات المذكورة سابقا ذات تمديدات أسلاك داخلية مجهزة بالمصنع ومختبرة طبقا لشروط اللائحة القومية للكهرباء (NEC) . يجب أن تشتمل اللوحة على قوائم مختبرات الضامن وعلامات مماثلة للوحات التحكم الصناعية.
2-	تحتوى قوائم لوحات التحكم على مفاتيح انتقاء أوتوماتيكية بدون تدخل يدوي وبادئ تشغيل مغناطيسي ذو وقاية ضد الحمل الزائد على جميع الدوائر وقواطع دائرة ومحولات التحكم والمتابعات اللازمة وضوء دليلي اخضر لكل محرك. يقوم المبادل الأوتوماتيكي بتغيير تسلسل المضخة الرئيسية كل 24 ساعة لمعادلة زمن تشغيل المضخات.
3-	مجموعة التحكم ذات الإحساس للضغط والحرارة تتضمن جهاز إحساس حراري . فى حالة زيادة درجة حرارة غلاف المضخة إلى الحد الغير مرغوب أثناء الدفق المنخفض يقوم هذا الجهاز بتشغيل صمام تفريغ لتخليص النظام من الماء الساخن.
4-	يتضمن التحكم
أ)	قصور مضخة بدء التشغيل: يشغل مضخة متأخرة في حالة فقد ضغط التفريغ ويصدر صوت إنذار اختياري و/ أو إضاءة مبينة على اللوحة ـ إعادة ضبط يدوي .
ب)	الأقفال عند انخفاض الضغط الماص : إيقاف جميع المضخات عند فقد الضغط الماص ولوحة بيان إضاءة وإنذار سمعي اختياري وإعادة ضبط يدوي .
ج)	الإقفال عند ضغـط النظام العالي : الإقفال الفوري للمضخة عندما يصل الضغط في النظام إلى نقطة محددة . إضاءة بيان باللوحة وإعادة ضبط يدوي .
د)	الإقفال عند عدم وجود دفق لإيقاف تشغيل جميع المضخات ليعيد تشغيل مضخة بدء التشغيل أوتوماتيكيا عندما ينخفض ضغط النظام إلى 10 باوند/بوصة المربعة على الأقل وتستمر في العمل بحد أدني 2 دقيقة .
هـ)	الإقفال عند انخفاض مستوى السائل لإيقاف كل المضخات عند انخفاض المستوى في خزان السحب للمضخة مع مفتاح مستوى مضاد للعوامل الجوية. 
ز-	التصنيع بالمصنع
1-	يكون كامل نظام التقوية مصنع بالمصنع وموضوعا على قاعدة مشتركة من الصلب الإنشائي شاملا كافة تمديدات المواسير المتصلة وتمديدات الأسلاك وان يكون سبق تشغيله واختباره بالمصنع قبل شحنه ويكون النظام شاملا صمامات الفصل للشفط والطرد لكل مضخة . تكون مشعبات مواسير السحب والطرد من الصلب المجلفن وكذلك الأنبوب النحاس بمحابس الإغلاق للمقاييس ومفاتيح الضغط يتم توريدها جميعا مركبة. تكون الوصلات المطلوبة فقط بالموقع هي تلك الخاصة بالسحب والطرد وتوصيل الطاقة الكهربائية إلى لوحة التحكم .
2-	جميع الأجزاء المتشابهة المصنعة لنفس نوع المضخات لنفس الصانع تكون قابلة للاستبدال فيما بينها .
3-	حيثما يكون ذلك ممكنا فانه يتم تصنيع المضخة بحيث يكون من الممكن فك المجموعة الدوارة مع الحد الأدنى للفك للأجزاء الأخرى مثل فوهات السحب والطرد ودعامات التحميل الخ.... بحيث تظل بمكانها .
4-	جميع الصبات (القوالب) تكون نظيفة وبدون عيوب . يتم فقط الإصلاح بعد الوصول إلى اتفاق بين المقاول والمهندس .
5-	تكون جميع أعمال السباكة والآلات طبقا للممارسات الجيدة لنوعية الأعمال المشمولة.
6-	ينبغي أن تكون جميع الأجزاء المطلوبة مطابقة للإبعاد المحددة وان تكون خالية من العيوب التي تعوق الأداء السليم لوظائف المضخة .
7-	يتم تجميع الأجزاء والتثبيت بدقة وتكون سلسة التشغيل .
8-	جميع الأجزاء الداخلية مثل أجزاء الدفع المروحية والتي تتطلب معالجة سطحية تكون مرشوشة بطبقة أيبوكسى PVC طبقا لممارسات الصانع القياسية .
9- مجموعة المضخة تكون مجمعة بشكل متكامل بقدر الإمكان كوحدة واحدة شاملة لوح القاعدة والمحرك والقارنات والحماية والتشحيم والعزل المتساطح الخ ـ حسبما تسمح المتطلبات . تجهز أنظمة العزل المتساطح بأدوات تحكم مناسبة وصفايات ومرشحات طبقا لما يوصى به الصانع. 
10-	يرش خارج المضخة بطبقة أولية أيبوكسى PVC وتطلى بدهان يحقق المتطلبات المحددة له طبقا لطريقة الصانع القياسية.

2/3	مضخات مياه الري
أ-	تكون نظم ضخ مدمجة متكاملة ثلاثية (2 عاملة / 1 احتياطية) وفقا لمتطلبات الرسومات وتكون مماثلة لمضخات المياه للاستخدام المنزلي حسب ما هو موضح أعلاه . يكون النوع والسعة حسب المحدد بالرسومات .

2/4	مضخات الصرف المغمورة
أ-	توريد وتركيب مضخات بحافات عازلة وأدلة وألواح تركيب ودعامات وسلاسل رفع وخطافات ومفاتيح وصناديق تحكم وتمديدات تفريغ الخ .. حسبما هو مطلوب لأنظمة تشغيل متكاملة . 
ب-	تكون مضخات الصرف واحدة مفردة أو ثنائية (1 عاملة / 1 احتياطية) وفقا للمحدد بالرسومات من النوع والسعة المحددة بالرسومات .
ج-	يتم توريد لوح تركيب منفصل لكل مضخة شاملا دعامة الحامل الدليلي وكوع التفريغ .
تكون جميع الأجزاء مدهونة بطبقة أيبوكسى ذات أساس من القار .
د-	توريد هيكل نفاذ ذو باب مزدوج من حديد الزهر المصنع والمدهون من الداخل والخارج بدهان أيبوكسى بأساس من القار . يدعم الهيكل القضبان الدليلية وصندوق التوصيل وتزود الأغطية بمقبض رفع ورتاج فتح ويكون تفريع المضخة من خلال الهيكل .
هـ-	توريد䀠وتركيب لوحة تحكم بخزانة معزولة من العوامل الجوية مطابقة لمقاييسNEMA 3 للتوصيل النهائي بواسطة مقاول الكهرباء . تزود بقاطع دائرة وبادئ تشغيل مغناطيسي لكل مضخة مع متابع تبادلي ومتابع تنسيق ومفاتيح وإضاءة للدلالة على التشغيل وجرس إنذار ووصلة بمقاييسNEMA 4 ذات كابولى للتركيب .
و-	توريد وتركيب مفاتيح نوع عوامة - محكمة زئبقية تقوم المفاتيح بعوامة بالتحكم في :
1- تشغيل المضخة (المضخات) - 2 إيقاف المضخة (المضخات) -3 إنذار ارتفاع الماء .

2/5	مضخات الحريق
أ-	مضخة حريق تدار بالكهرباء
1-	توريد حسب الموضح بالرسومات مضخات حريق طرد مركزي تدار بمحرك كهربائي أوتوماتيكي بالأجهزة المساعدة لتركيب مضخة حريق متكاملة من النوع والقدرة المطابقة للوائح المجلس الوطني للضامنين لتأمين الحريق . تغطى المضخات متطلبات مقياس NFPA 20 وتكون من نوع وقدرة حسب الموضح بالرسومات من انتاج صانع معروف ويجب ان يتم توصيلها لمصدرين من تغذية الطاقة الكهربائية الرئيسي والمولد الاحتياطي من خلال مفتاح تحويل .
2-	تكون المضخة من النوع الأفقي وتكون ذات قدرة تصميمية وارتفاع ستاتيكى كما هو محدد بالرسومات . تورد المضخة كاملة بالتركيبات التالية : وصلة التفريغ على شكل T ورأس صمام الخرطوم وصمامات الخرطوم ومقاييس التصرف وصمام تنفيس بغلاف 19 مم وساعة مظلية وصحائف سعه .
3-	المحرك الكهربائي : يكون للمضخة محرك 3 أطوار 60 هيرتز ذو مغلف بوقاية ضد العوامل الجوية مطابقا لنوع NEMA 1 للتشغيل على جهد 380 فولت. لن يتعدى تيار الجزء الدوار من المحرك القيم المحددة في NEMA 20 . يتم إنشاء المحرك بحيث يكون الدفع الكلى الهيدروليكي والاستاتيكى للمجموعة الدوارة للمضخة يمكن حمله بواسطة تحميلات دفع المحرك. يركب المحرك مباشرة على مجموعة راس التفريغ مع أداة تثبيت لاستقامة عمود الدوارة . يزود المحرك بقارنة دفع علوية وصامولة للضبط المحوري لدوافع المضخة ومزود بسقاطة مسننة غير عاكسة لمنع الدوران الخلفي للمضخة .
4-	جهاز تحكم مضخة الحريق : يكون لجهاز التحكم مفتاح تحويل يدوي وآلي وبادئ تشغيل ذو خفض للجهد. يجهز التحكم بمفتاح انصهار خطى بقدرة إيقاف حسب المطلوب ومؤقت ومنظم ضغط بنطاق 30, باوند مع ضبط ضغط يتم إعداده في الوقت المحدد لاختبار قبول الأعمال . مؤقت فترة إعادة دورة تشغيل لحظي لمنع التكرار الزائد لبدء التشغيل لمحرك مضخة الحريق ويكون مضبوط للاحتفاظ بالمحرك في حالة تشغيل لمدة ثلاث دقائق على وضع بدء تشغيل أوتوماتيكي ويتم توصيله مع منظم الضغط . تزود المضخة بمفتاح تحويل أوتوماتيكي .
5-	لوحة إنذار مضخة الحريق : موصلة بجهاز تحكم مضخة الحريق لعمل إنذار في حالة انقطاع التيار أو تشغيل المضخة ذو إشارة بيان ضوئية وصوتية .
6-	يتم شراء جميع مكونات المضخة من إدارة او تحكم او غيرها من ملحقات ضرورية ذكرت في هذه المواصفات من صانع مضخات واحد كوحدة واحدة أو من مندوبه المعتمد بحيث تكون مطابقة للمواصفات وتكون المضخة مختبرة معمليا وبشهادة اختبار موثقة تبين منحنى الأداء تقدم للمهندس وقت اختبار القبول بالموقع . عند إسناد العقد يقوم الصانع بتوريد العدد المطلوب من مطبوعات أبعاد وحدة المضخة ومطبوعات الأبعاد التكعيبية والرسومات التخطيطية لتمديد الأسلاك كاملة مفهرسة في كتيب لمراجعة المهندس واعتماده .
ويقوم الصانع بتوفير خدمات مهندس موقع مؤهل لإرشاد المقاول بشأن التركيب للمعدات وعمل الضبط الميكانيكي اللازم وضبط القارنات المرنة للمضخة ويقوم صانع المضخة بترتيب وعمل اختيار القبول الميداني النهائي إلى جانب توريد جميع معدات الاختبار المطلوبة شاملة خرطوم PLAYPIPE UL والدليل والتاكوميتر ( مقياس السرعة ) والاميتر ( مقياس شدة التيار ) بالمشابك.
ب-	المضخة المساعدة PUMP JOCKEY 
1-	عام : مضخة مساعدة تكون من نوع وقدرة حسب المبين بالرسومات . تكون بمحرك 3 فاز 60هيرتز ومناسبة للتشغيل على الجهد المحدد بالرسومات . تكون المضخة من النوع التوربينى السطحي ومزودة بمخرج طرد ملولب قطر 38مم.
2-	تحكم المضخة المساعدة تشمل بادئ تشغيل مغناطيسي وخطى مشترك ومفتاح فصل تيار بمصهر وحماية حرارية ضد زيادة التيار ومفتاح انتقائي - أوتوماتيكي بدون استخدام الأيدي مدمج في الغطاء. تشمل كابينة التحكم مفتاح ضغط قابل للضبط بساعة قياس .
3-	مقيـاس الضغط : توريد عداد قياس ضغط نحاس 115 مم على ماسورة الطرد بالقرب من المضخة الراكبة .
4-	صمام التنفيس : تركيب صمام تنفيس 19 مم على خط الطرد للمضخة الراكبة لتخفيف الضغط الزائد على المصارف الأرضية .
ج-	مضخة الحريق المدارة بمحرك ديزل
1-	الوحدة : تحتوى على مضخة حريق مدارة بمحرك ديزل تورد كاملة كوحدة مدمجة بالمحرك وخزان الوقود ومضخة ذات غشاء تدار باليد لملئ خزان الوقود وتمديدات مواسير الوقود ومعدات بدء التشغيل الأوتوماتيكى مع مفتاح نقل أوتوماتيكى ولوحة تحكم كهربائية والجميع يركب على قاعدة من الصلب قابلة للتزلق للتركيب الدائم مع وجود ثقوب لمسامير (جوايط) الأساس وحجم مناسب لمونة الحقن. وتقابل الوحدة متطلبات المواصفة NFPA 20 وتكون مدرجة بقائمة مختبرات الضامنين UL ومعتمدة من FM ومن نوع وسعة حسب المبين بالمخططات. وتكون مضخة الحريق قادرة على إعطاء مالا يقل عن 150% من التدفق المعاير عند ما لا يقل عن 65% من عامود الضغط المعاير. وعامود ضغط الإقفال (بدون تدفق) يجب ألا يزيد عن 140% من عامود الضغط المعاير.
2-	تكون المضخة من النوع النوع الأفقي وعليها بطاقة بأنها لخدمة الحريق بالتحديد. والطول المركب الكلى للمضخة من أسفل لوح القاعدة الى أسفل مدخل مشعب السحب يكون حسب المبين بالمخططات. وعامود ضغط الطرد للمضخة سوف يعطى دعم للتركيب صلد لجميع مجموعة المضخة. والمحملات الكروية لعامود إدارة المضخة يتم تشحيمه بالماء بواسطة السائل المضخ. ومجموعات أوعية المضخة يجب أن تشمل أوعية من الحديد الزهر ودفاعات مروحية (رفاصات) من البرنز ويجب أن تكون مغمورة حسب الموصى به فى المواصفة NFPA 20. وتركب المضخة مع مصفاة معدنية مصبوبة أو مصنعة من معدن غير حديدى ولها مساحة خالية لا تقل عن أربعة أضعاف مساحة مدخل السحب. وفتحات المصفاة تكون ذات مقاسات بحيث تمنع مرور الأشياء ذات مقاس كروى يساوى 12مم.
وعامود إدارة المضخة يكون من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ مع محملات من البرونز وتكون المصفاة من النحاس.
وتركيبات مضخة الحريق المعرضة لضغط طرد المضخة تكون ذات معايرة ANSI ذات الـ 250 رطل.
3-	يجب توريد دعم المضخة الذى هو أساسا رأس إدارة من الحديد الزهر لضمان الدعم الصلد للمضخة والمحملات.
4-	يجب أن تشمل لوازم المضخة صمام تنفيس هواء أوتوماتيكى مركب فوق الغلاف، ومقياس ضغط الطرد للصرف وماسورة ممر تحويلى مستمر ذات فتحة من فوهة طرد المضخة وبالراجع الى مصدر السحب لحماية المضخة من ارتفاع درجة الحرارة الزائد عند إدارتها مع إغلاق الطرد وعداد لقياس التدفق.
5-	يبرد محرك الديزل بالماء، مع وجود قوى مناسبة لإدارة المضخة عند السرعة المعايرة باستمرار بالحمل الكامل عند ارتفاع الموقع لمدة ستة ساعات ويركب مرشح هواء من النوع الجاف على مأخذ الهواء. ونظام بدء تشغيل المحرك يكون من النوع الأوتوماتيكى ويتألف من مجموعتين من البطاريات 12 فولت مركبتين على لوح قاعدة، ومحرك بدء التشغيل الذى يستمد طاقته من البطاريات يكون من النوع ذو الإزاحة المحورية، وله متتابع بدء تشغيل ثنائى، ونظام شحن بطاريات ولوحة تحكم لبدء التشغيل الأوتوماتيكى مركب بمرونة على لوح قاعدة المحرك. وكل طاقم من البطاريات يجب أن يعطى عشرة مرات بدء تشغيل متتالية للمحرك البارد تحت الضغط الكامل بدون إعادة شحن.
6-	تبيت لوحة التحكم داخل خزانة (كابينة) محمية ضد الغبار والرطوبة ومتصلة ومختبرة تماما قبل شحنها الى موقع العمل وتتطلب فقط توصيلات خارجية بسيطة الى مفتاح النظام الرئيسى والى إمداد التيار المتردد اللازم لتشغيل نظام شحن البطاريات ويجب أن تحتوى لوحة التحكم على الآتى :
* دائرة أوتوماتيكية لعشرة محاولات لبدء تشغيل المحرك تبدأ بواسطة إشارة من لوحة الإخفاق الرئيسى فى لوحة التحكم الكهربائية لمضخات الحريق الرئيسية.
*	دائرة شحن ثلاثية قادة على شحن كلا مجموعتى البطاريات فى آن واحد.
*	جهاز أميتر لبيان تيار الشحن الذى يتم إمداده باستمرار، متتابعات ضوئية للبيان مضاءة باسترمرا بتيار متردد، ومؤقتات شاملا توصيلات لنظام الإنذار عند بعد.
*	وسيلة إنذارمسموعة تشغل أوتوماتيكيا اذا اخفق المحرك فى بدء الدوران بعد عشر محاولات.
*	مفتاح ضغط المياه مركب على المضخة لمنع تتابع بدء التشغيل الذاتى عند بدء تشغيل النظام.
*	مفتاح ضغط السحب المنخفض يركب على جانب سحب المضخة لمنع الوحدة من بدء التشغيل ما لم يكن هناك ضغط ارتفاع عامود مياه 0.3 متر على الأقل عند سحب المضخة ولإيقاف الوحدة اذا فقدت المضخة السحب.
*	ساعة زمنية للاختبار الأوتوماتيكى.
7-	نظام وقود المحرك : يشتمل على الآتى :
*	خزان وقود ذو سعة للتشغيل لمدة 6 ساعات باحمل الكامل 
*	صمام لخط الوقود يشغل يدويا قابل للتثبيت على وضع الفتح
*	مصيدة للرواسب
*	مقياس مستوى الوقود
*	فتحة للنظافة والتفتيش فوق الخزان
*	مضخة نقل الوقود تشغل يدويا لملئ الخزان
*	مرشح للوقود بين خزان الوقود ومضخة وقود المحرك
*	صمام استنزاف الهواء (Air bleeding)
*	تمديدات مواسير توصيل الوقود
*	مفتاح الوقود المنخفض
8-	نظام عادم المحرك : يشتمل على الآتى :
*	مخفض صوت (شكمان) (Silencer) من النوع المستخدم فى المناطق السكنية.
*	ماسورة عادم مرنة قصي䘱ة للتركيب المباشر مع الأطوال اللازمة لصرف العادم للخارج.
*	الأطوال الضرورية من مواسير العادم من الصلب. ويتم عزل ماسورة العادم داخل غرفة المضخات.
9-	لوازم المحرك : تشمل مجموعة العدة القياسية، مجموعة من قطع الغيار، مخططات التركيب، تعليمات التشغيل والصيانة والمخطط البيانى (التوضيحى للدوائر.
10-	الوقود : وقود الديزل، ويطابق خزان الوقود وتمديدات المواسير متطلبات القسم 15483 – نظام زيت الوقود وتكون المقاسات حسب المبين بالمخططات.


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء (3) : التنفيذ
3/1	التركيب
أ-	يتم فحص المناطق والظروف التي في ظلها يتم تركيب المضخات . لا ينبغي البدء في الأعمال ألا بعد إصلاح الظروف الغير قياسية للأعمال بالطريقة المقبولة للمهندس.
ب-	يتم التركيب طبقا لمقاييس nfpa 20 وتعليمات الصانع الكتابية والموصف في هذا القسم . 
ج-	يتم عمل خلوص نفاذ حول المضخات للخدمة حسب ما هو موضح أو مطلوب ولكن لن يكون أقل من الذي يوصى به الصانع .
د-	ما لم ينص على خلاف ذلك ، يتم تركيب المضخات على قاعدة خرسانية بحد ارتفاع أدنى 100 مم وان تكون معادلة أو اكبر من ثلاث أضعاف الوزن الكلى للمضخات والمحركات ، وتكون مسامير التثبيت مثبتة في الخرسانة قبل صبها .
هـ-	وصلات تمديدات المواسير : يرجع إلى القسم المتعلق بذات الموضوع من الباب 15 - الأعمال الميكانيكية.
توريد حلقات وصمامات ومقاييس وملحقات ودعامات ووصلات مرنة حسب الموضح بالرسومات أو حسب المطلوب .
و_	الأسلاك الكهربائية : ارجع إلى القسم المتعلق بذات الموضوع من الباب 16 - الأعمال الكهربائية للمواد والتركيبات . تركيب الأجهزة الكهربائية الموردة بواسطة الصانع والغير موصوفة باعتبارها تركيب مصنع .

3/2	اختبارات الورشة
أ-	يتم إجراء اختبارات الأداء للمضخات طبقا للوائح اختبارات المعهد الهيدروليكي مثلما هي موصوفة في .hi e35.01 و e 37.01 و e 39.01 . بالإضافة إلى ذلك يتم اختبار كل مضخة عند خمس نقاط من مراحل تشغيلها المختلفة من الغلق إلى النفاذ شاملة نقطة أداء المضخة ذو الضمان.
ب-	يتم اختبار جميع المضخات هيدروستاتيكا للتسريب عند التشغيل لمرة ونصف ضغط التصميم ولا يجب أن يكون هناك تسريب أثناء فترة اختبار ساعة واحدة.
ج- يقوم المقاول بتقديم شهادات اختبار الصانع شاملة بيانات الاختبار لإيضاح أن المضخة تحقق المواصفات المطلوبة .

3/3	اختبارات الموقع
أ-	اختبار أداء الموقع لجميع المضخات يكون بحضور المهندس .
ب-	تجرى اختبارات الموقع طبقا للمتطلبات التالية :
1 -	جميع المضخات ، باستثناء مضخات الحريق ، يتم اختبارها طبقا لمقاييس ansi b 73.1 و ansi b 73.2 
2 -	مضخات الحريق يتم اختبارها طبقا لمقاييس ومتطلبات nfpa 20 .
ج-	تخضع جميع الاختبارات لقبول واعتماد المهندس .

3/4	الضبط والتنظيف
أ-	يتم مراجعة الاستقامة ، وحيثما هو مطلوب ، إعادة استقامة أعمدة الإدارة والمحركات والمضخات في نطاق التفاوتات المسموح بها بواسطة الصانع .
ب-	بدء التشغيل : تشحم المضخات قبل بدء التشغيل ويبدأ تشغيلها طبقا لتعليمات الصانع الكتابية.
ج-	التنظيف : تنظف الأسطح المشطبة بالمصنع ويتم إصلاح آي خدوش أو تشويه للأسطح المشطبة بدهان معتمد من الصانع .


----------



## mohamed2009 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## نقرزاني (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووور وما قصرت يعطيك ألف عافيه


----------



## ميكك (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ,,, لوتكرمت اعطيني اجزاء لوحة التحكم ومهامها وطريقةصيانتها


----------



## nadom69 (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله بكم وشكراً لمروركم .


----------



## ali&anas (1 أبريل 2010)

مع الف شكر لكل فاعل خير


----------



## البصراوي2 (6 أبريل 2010)

الله يرحم والديك


----------



## architect one (10 أبريل 2010)

الأخ علي والأخ بصراوي شكراً لمروركما وبارك الله بكما ولك أخ بصراوي مثلما دعوت لي وأدخلك ووالديك الجنة .


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (8 أغسطس 2010)

غفر الله لك وامد بعمرك


----------



## neseergolden (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hazimegy (22 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجوا الافادة
الاخوة المهندسين 
ازاى اربط نظام الاطفاء مع نظام باللوحة الخاصة بنظام الانذار


----------



## ismail2008 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بورك فيكم على المعلومات الشيقة


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## طلال السعدي (12 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبورك لك في علمك ،حقيقة جهد مميز


----------



## TAYEBG (18 مايو 2011)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الغزير.


----------



## architect one (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الإخوة علي والنسر الذهبي وحازم واسماعيل وحسن وطلال وطيب بارك الله بكم وشكراً لمروركم .


----------



## محمد العطفي (9 يناير 2012)

بارك الله لك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (11 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"]

[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]



[URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"]

[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]​[/SIZE]​[/SIZE]​[/SIZE]​[/SIZE]​

شكرى تقديرى [/SIZE]​


----------



## المطيرى تو (15 مايو 2012)

ممكن طلب ضروري


----------



## المطيرى تو (15 مايو 2012)

أنا من الكويت 

اب مضخة سحب 2.5 انش 
ABS suber sible 2.5
3,7 kw 
3 okw
2900min
415V
corrnt 6.2
Hmax 29mm
may 70
أتمني الاجابه بسرعه


----------



## فنى دبى (11 يونيو 2013)

استفسار عن كيفيه توصيل الطلمبات بلوحه الانذار وهى من نوع شيلد معنون


----------



## mosafer bla 3nwan (18 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووور جدا و الله يوفقك


----------



## thaer11 (18 مارس 2015)

هل يوجد تابلو ستاندر او مرجع لتوصيل المضخات بالكهرباء ؟


----------



## abdelsalamn (12 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------

